# Reservoir Bluegill



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Felt good!!!! Was windy as a SOB and the current in this particular upground was running FAST in the opposite direction as the wind (for where i was anyway) and made it a challenge to get my jig/float where the fish were. Tried 3 different spots before i found them. They were deep (6' or so) out in front of a small group of above water weeds. With the wind and structure issues, i managed to loose 4 floats and 3 jigs. Had to be only a few feet out in front of the weeds to get any bites.










Just got a new phone recently so you will have to excuse me for taking 1 picture portrait and the next landscape...... to dumb/easy to forget and just take them all portrait....










Anyway, trying to take the picture, one of my wonderful mice eaters managed to steal a bluegill from the table. Dropped the phone and started chasing it. By the time i got back, the other cat was gone, and so was another fish!. Got smart this time and put them all back in the bucket and went after the other cat to yank it from under the truck to get me bluegill back.










Here is what they looked like AFTER i got them back. Thankfully, they like to eat the heads first before they eat the body.



















Of course the muttly just watched it all happen. All in all, had a good amount of action for the 2 windy hours i was out and manage to bring home 8 fish that were between 7.5" and 8". Nice start to restocking the freezer after a winter of very few trips of ice fishing.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pics! The 1st one looks really good. Looks like your changing your taste in beverage AtticaFish.lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a warning..... not sure if i picked them up crawling under the truck after the cat or when i was out fishing, but had 2 ticks crawling on me after i was done cleaning the fish. I hate those dang things.

As for the brew, had family over for a birthday party on the weekend and had to make sure i had something 'normal' around for anyone to drink. Not everyone shares my tastes.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Just a warning..... not sure if i picked them up crawling under the truck after the cat or when i was out fishing, but had 2 ticks crawling on me after i was done cleaning the fish. I hate those dang things.
> 
> As for the brew, had family over for a birthday party on the weekend and had to make sure i had something 'normal' around for anyone to drink. Not everyone shares my tastes.


Hard to get people out of their comfort zone!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Just a warning..... not sure if i picked them up crawling under the truck after the cat or when i was out fishing, but had 2 ticks crawling on me after i was done cleaning the fish. I hate those dang things.
> 
> As for the brew, had family over for a birthday party on the weekend and had to make sure i had something 'normal' around for anyone to drink. Not everyone shares my tastes.


Yup, this time of year I'll find them crawling on me after walking through the short grass on the reservoir banks. I gave up hunting morel mushrooms because of them [email protected] things.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice job Attica!!



walleye28 said:


> Hard to get people out of their comfort zone!


Its expensive too!


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice catch, great pics. Thank God the mice eaters didn't get the brewski's.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got out again in the afternoon on Easter. Windy windy day again but the fish were sure willing to bite. Ran into another OGF member out fishing and we handled lots of fish. My hand is beat up pretty good today from all the fin sticks. Started out using a dropper spoon under a float with waxworms and got a few. Once i realized the fish were so aggressive, i gave up on the waxworms and switched to a kiptail jig pinned about 5 foot under a float. Long casts out and just a slow jerky retrieve. Was getting hits on almost every cast. Mostly bluegills, but had a school of pumpkin seeds some through and caught several in a quick period and then they were gone. Also got a 9" crappie. Fun day to get out!



















Only had the one Elysian Space Dust IPA brew left so bought a 6 pack of Great Lakes on the way home. Can say this is one of very few GL beers i don't care for. Had that wit/wheat/white beer flavor. Live and learn.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

You staying in your backyard or tramping around mine again 
the big gill bite should be turning on in the next couple of weeks up here.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I might have driven North, just a fuzz. The first picture i took is about a dead giveaway to the location..... if you don't mind walking the whole reservoir anyway. Has to be one of very few upgrounds that has weed patches along the rid-rap and bush willow out in the water.

I am waiting for the bigger bluegill to arrive at the res 2 minutes from my house. Got out (briefly) before a storm rolled through earlier this week and the little dinks were finally up in the shallow water. Caught a nice bass on a hair jig but nothing biting out in the deeper water where the good crappie and bluegill roam.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah that's a normal go to spot 
Cool, glad you got into a good mess.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Attica,

Fished Friday afternoon locally....North Shore
Gills were 15 - 20 yards out on average, fishing about 3 feet down.
5mm wolfram, epoxy orange, tagged with contraband baits bottom feeder pattern, color motor oil /black speck.
took a few home for a dinner.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me! It was a cool North and North East wind rest of the weekend. No crappies at all?

I drove by on Saturday around 11:30 or so and saw a red pick-up truck in the lot..... might have been another member from here i know. Honestly, i was heading up to West Harbor to my Mom and Dad's to visit so was just looking over from Rt 4 and did not get a close look. I did take my pole, me and Dad drove his cart around the marina docks looking for crappie and didn't find any. Hopped around and tried 5 different spots. Got a few small bass and dink bluegill. Last place we tried (clear water, not physically connected to the harbor water anymore) we found a group of nice bluegill cruising up high in a big school. We could pick them off like crazy until the school moved away. Only brought home 5 fish, enough for 1 freezer bag. Didn't feel like being stuck filleting fish that evening.

Just an FYI, i heard over the weekend from someone who was up at the old Attica res that it is already getting choked in with weeds. I haven't been up there in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Went to portage river yesterday ( took Monday and Tuesday off to hunt turkeys) and managed 8 white crappie.
It was more of a trial run for my new rig than anything.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I was at the old attica res yesterday and it is choked out already. i managed one dink gill and had a nice fish come unbuttoned i assume it was a bass hard to say as i never saw the fish.


----------



## papa roach (Feb 23, 2014)

res 4 hot now big blue gills


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I used to catch a ton of Largemouth Bass out of res 4. What are you using for Blue Gills?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

HAIR JIGS!!! Bigger baits will catch bigger fish, but anything small will work though. Don't overthink them...... they are bluegill. haha.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

5-10-2017 , Northwest Ohio reservoir, early evening
Chased some gills with wolframs epoxy orange and contraband plastics. Wind was ne and stiff.
Had the bait set 3 1/2ft down picking up males mainly approx. 15 - 20 yards out.
It was slow but steady bite.
Kept a few for a meal.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I made it out last night as well and fished for the last hour or so of light. Finally found a couple pigs. Big fish went 9.5", got to love it when they get that hump past their head. There is a pretty significant aglae bloom happening right now at the reservoir i fished. Normally i am catching them deep, pretty much as deep as i can fish (and cast) with a fixed bobber, around 6' or 7' deep. Tried that first and had no bites so moved up to 3' under the bobber and started getting bites. Small hair jigs and flies with waxworms worked. It was sure cool and windy.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like some nice meals for you both.


----------

